# Moxon's Treddle Lathe



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Moxon's Treddle Lathe came up on another thread and I mentioned that I would be building one. I pulled up the references and I thought others here may be interested as well.

This illustration comes from Mechanick exercises by Joseph Moxon, 1683.

The scan is courtesy of the University of Michigan and the complete text in PDF form can be found here. 

If you have never read through this book I encourage that you do - if only to browse the terrific illustrations.

I will post pictures of the build here sometime next century when I find time to get on with it :laughing:

-
Jean Becnel


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Moxon's Treddle Lathe came up on another thread and I mentioned that I would be building one. I pulled up the references and I thought others here may be interested as well.
> 
> If you have never read through this book I encourage that you do - if only to browse the terrific illustrations.
> 
> ...


I have plans to build the other style of treadle lathe (not spring pole). Mine also continues to get pushed down on the priority list.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I might make a pole lathe for the front yard. 


There are other lathes in the book also, I down loaded it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I have plans to build the other style of treadle lathe (not spring pole). Mine also continues to get pushed down on the priority list.


Dohh, lol 

...it occurs to me that I mention the treddle lathe yet only uploaded a picture of his spring pole lathe illustration. I'll get those others added as soon as I can. :smile: sorry!



DaveTTC said:


> I might make a pole lathe for the front yard.
> 
> There are other lathes in the book also, I down loaded it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Cool!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I might make a pole lathe for the front yard.
> 
> There are other lathes in the book also, I down loaded it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I probably won't put mine in the yard. Right now it would be buried in snow.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> I probably won't put mine in the yard. Right now it would be buried in snow.


Snow ..... What's that ?

Middle of summer here, heard of snow, saw some back in 2007, 2002 and 1991. Was away each of those times.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Snow ..... What's that ?
> 
> Middle of summer here, heard of snow, saw some back in 2007, 2002 and 1991. Was away each of those times.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


It's supposed to get to -14 C here tomorrow. Neat Huh!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Wrangler said:


> It's supposed to get to -14 C here tomorrow. Neat Huh!!


My freezer don't go that cold

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> My freezer don't go that cold
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


We don't need no stinkin' freezer.


----------

